# Help on geting visa for employment



## Kumar_78 (Jan 20, 2016)

Deal All:
I got a job in Germany and will join in 2 months.
I plan to apply for a long term visa for myself + for my wife + for my 1 month old baby, all at the same time. Is it possible..?
OR
should I go and join 1st and then do sponser her and baby to apply for a visa.??
She dont know Deutsch+ and not very fluent in english. (but I may get § 19 AufenthG/highly skilled visa). Also learning German now is difficult for her as she need to take care of 1 month old baby.
Is Meldebescheinigung is needed?? This can be obtained only after going germany!
OR
Should we apply at the same time..and I shall go first..then they both can come later after getting visa as family reunion visa will take 3 months!!!

Also how long will it take to get a long term visa (family reunion)?? She also do not have a birth certificate and have only transfer certificate (9th std.)
Thanks for your reply,
Kumar.


----------



## akkiShi (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Kumar_78,

I am in a similar situation like yours. Can you please share your experience? 
How much time did it take? What all documents required for dependent visa? etc

Hoping your early reply!

Regards,
AS


----------

